# Recomp log inspired by docd



## Dapadeep1 (Jul 16, 2018)

Starting
 Weight 72KG
 Height 173cm
 Bf 10%

Training program

Each week increase total sets by 1 on volume days and decrease reps by 1 for 3 weeks only
Repeat program for 4 weeks then de-load for 1 week. Then restart.
After 4 weeks test one rep max on heavy compound exercises 


Day 1 Heavy
Barbell Bench press 6reps with 80% of 1 rm
                             5reps with 85% of 1 rm
                             4reps with 90% of 1 rm
Weighted pull ups 3x6 reps with 75% of 1 rm
High bar squats 3x5 reps with 80% of 1 rm
Barbell curls 3x6
Skull crushers 3x6
Abs
Stairs 30min

Day 2 Volume

Incline Dumbbell Flyes 3x13
Dumbell Shoulder lateral raises 3x13
Barbell rows 3x13
stiff leg deadlift 3x13
Glute cable pul through 3x13
Seated Calf Raises 3x15
Hanging leg raises 3x12
Stairs 30 min

Day 3 OFF

Day 4 Heavy

Barbell Bench press 6reps with 80% of 1 rm
                             5reps with 85% of 1 rm
                             4reps with 90% of 1 rm

Sumo Deadlift 3x5 reps with 80% of 1rm
Leg Press 3x6 with 75% of 1rm
T Bar rows 3x6 
Standing calf raises on elevated platform 3x6
ABS
Stairs 30min

Day 5 Volume

Peck Deck machine 3x13
Bodyweight pullups 3x13
Hyperextensions 3x13
Super Close stance high bar squats 3x13
Weighted barbell hip thrusts 3x13 
Machine curls 3x13
Tricep rope pushdowns 3x13
Stairs 30min 

Day 6 OFF
Day 7 OFF

Diet 

Day 1 3000KCAL 375C 225P 67F
Day 2 3000KCAL 263C 225P 117F 
Day 3 3000KCAL 0C 225P 233F
Day 4 3000KCAL 375C 225P 67F
Day 5 3000KCAL 263C 225P 117F
Day 6 3000KCAL 0C 225P 233F
Day 7 3000KCAL 0c 225P 233F etc...

Comment if i need to tweak something in diet or training program.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 16, 2018)

Who is docd I don't know any docd. Sounds vaguely familiar...


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 16, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Who is docd I don't know any docd. Sounds vaguely familiar...



He left the forum to focus on his Reverse Dieting docuseries soon to be on Netflix.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 17, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> He left the forum to focus on his Reverse Dieting docuseries soon to be on Netflix.



**** that guy then. Right in his hairy butthole


----------



## RippedAF (Jul 17, 2018)

Decided to switch program to 5day ppl
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Bench[/FONT][FONT=&quot] press 4x5 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Barbell Overhead press 3x5[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Weighted Dip 3x6-8[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Dumbell shoulder press 3x-12[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Dumbell lateral raise 4x8-12[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Dumbell Triceps 4x8-12[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Cable triceps extension 4x12-15[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Abs [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Sumo deadlift 4x5 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Weighted pull up 3x5[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Barbell bent over row 3x6-8[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Dumbell one arm row 3x8-12[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Barbell curl 4x8-12[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Dumbell Curl 4x8-12[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Dumbell rear deltoid raise 4x12[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Cable face pull 4x12-15[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Hyperextension 3x8-12[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Squat 4x5[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Romanian deadlift 3x5[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Leg press 3x6-8[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Barbell glute bridge 4x8-12[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Leg curl 3x12-15[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Standing calf raise 3x5[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Seated calf raise 4x8-12[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Seeker (Jul 17, 2018)

Based on your stats  you're eating well into a surplus and if I'm right you're not on any AAS which tells me you don't need  all that protein. Even if you were at a deficit you still wouldn't need that much. You're well over 1gram per lb of  bw.


----------



## RippedAF (Jul 17, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Based on your stats  you're eating well into a surplus and if I'm right you're not on any AAS which tells me you don't need  all that protein. Even if you were at a deficit you still wouldn't need that much. You're well over 1gram per lb of  bw.



Adjusted macros slightly bit

High Carb Day
413C
188P
67F

Medium Carb Day 
300C 
188P
117F

No carb day 
0C
188P
250F

Calories need to be a little lower for a recomp or 3K is a good starting point?


----------



## Jin (Jul 17, 2018)

WTF is going on here? RAF start your own thread.


----------



## Dapadeep1 (Jul 17, 2018)

Day 1
Push workout 
Bp 4x5 80KG
Overhead press 3x5 50kg
Dips 3x8 20Kg
Shoulder dumbell press 3x8 20kg
Dumbell shoulder lateral raises 4x12 8kg
Dumbell triceps extension 4x8-12 15kg
Triceps with cable
Abs
Stairs 30min

Kcal 3007
300C
109F
196P


----------



## Dapadeep1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Day 2
Pull workout

Rack pull 4x5 170kg
Weighted pull up 3x5 20kg
Barbell bent over row 3x6-8 80kg
Dumbell row 3x12 20kg
Barbell curl 4x8-12 40kg
Hammer curl 4x8-12 20kg
Rear delts with dumbells 4x12 10kg
Face pull 4x12-15 12kg
Hyperextensions 3x8-12

Kcal 3018
330C
111F
177P


----------



## Dapadeep1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Current form xD


----------



## Seeker (Jul 18, 2018)

you called this thread a recomp. what exactly are you recomping?


----------



## Elivo (Jul 18, 2018)

Seeker said:


> you called this thread a recomp. what exactly are you recomping?




I’d like to know this too, if that’s your current pic, wtf are you planning to recomp? Go from in shape to a pig?


----------



## Dapadeep1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Just want to stay as lean as possible while still gaining lbm


----------

